# Vampire vs. Werewolf



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuck my life.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is the neither option?


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Lich. Lich man.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd love to glow in sunshine!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Vorpal moth all the way.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Pyrophobic Malkavian dual wielding fire extinguishers. I haven't played Werewolf yet.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

o mai gawd, team jakub all de way!!!!!1!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Dragon!! I wanna be puff the magical dragon!!!


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

You NTs have all the good discussions..........


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

If you're picking Werewolf, you mis-typed yourself as an NT.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

boblikesoup said:


> If you're picking Werewolf, you mis-typed yourself as an NT.


No way! 

Vampire=permanant loss of sun, I for one like the sun.
Lycan=permanant loss of a night once a month (or in the case of a blue moon, twice a month). 

Plus I'm one of those werewolves that can control the transformation and keep my sanity :wink:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Coppertony said:


> o mai gawd, team jakub all de way!!!!!1!


In the twilight universe I would definitely pick werewolf over vampire. Also, let's face it. Jacob is a better looking dude than Eddy. When he takes his shirt off... :blushed:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy crap you guys crack me up:laughing: 

I love this thread better than the other one!


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Being a vampire would be more practical, maybe. Less body parts scattered to collect and dispose of, and the current world condition --you would just considered as party animal/ recluse if you only go out at night. Internet helps a lot in securing remote work, and I use SPF 50 everytime I go out, anyway.

Though black would just make my skin tone look _ghastly_, so I'll opt out the black goth look altogether.

_____

If the setting is less modern (as in, wilderness near cities exist, missing people can be explained with bears or various wild denizens, and no one can take pictures/videos with cellphones), then werewolves.

/srsface


----------



## GraphicallyAlex (Jul 23, 2010)

Vampire all the way. (not the Twitarded ones though.)


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Man-Bear-Pig


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

killerB said:


> You NTs have all the good discussions..........


 Because we are slightly tarded.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Epherion said:


> Because we are slightly tarded.


In a somewhat paradoxical way. That happens to fascinate me.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Epherion said:


> Because we are slightly tarded.



Oh, I thought you all were slighty TARDIS. My bad.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Why isn't TimeLord an option?! we all know two hearts are better than one 

I picked werewolf, the sole reason being, that Link makes turning into a wolf slightly cooler in Zelda: Twilight Princess. Dunno if that qualifies as being a werewolf or not, but it's more badass than pussy-ass Jacob Black from Twilight.


----------

